# My belly progress at 19 weeks!  =)



## DevinGirl (Sep 26, 2007)

So, I'm guilty of a little DevinShoppingTM here & there in this pic... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I've got a nice array of stretch marks on my tummy...and I have the capability of erasing them, so...I did! I HAVE THE TECHNOLOGY! Hey, it works better than cocoa butter or Mederma LOL. ​


----------



## Janice (Sep 26, 2007)

You look beautiful Devin.


----------



## frocher (Sep 26, 2007)

That a beautiful baby bump!!  It's ridiculous how gorgeous you look.


----------



## MsCuppyCakes (Sep 26, 2007)

You are absolutely beautiful Devin.


----------



## moonsugar7 (Sep 26, 2007)

Thank you for sharing this, you look amazing.


----------



## M.A.C_Addiction (Sep 26, 2007)

*Awwww, you look absolutely stunning!*


----------



## Hilly (Sep 26, 2007)

lovely!!!!!!


----------



## MACATTAK (Sep 26, 2007)

You look gorgeous!


----------



## jilliandanica (Sep 26, 2007)

You look beautiful. You're one hot mama!


----------



## jsimpson (Sep 26, 2007)

Absolutely beautiful!!  I hope you and little sweet pea are doing well.


----------



## Dawn (Sep 26, 2007)

Beautiful pic!  Thanks for sharing it with us!!


----------



## makeupgal (Sep 27, 2007)

Oh my God, how cuuuuuuute!!!!  You look beautiful little mama!


----------



## Jot (Sep 27, 2007)

You look beautiful. such a lovely pic to keep and treasure


----------



## bella07 (Sep 27, 2007)

awww adorable


----------



## NutMeg (Sep 27, 2007)

Yay! You're almost halfway there, it's so exciting! You look great.


----------



## nunu (Sep 27, 2007)

aww you look beautiful!


----------



## juli (Sep 27, 2007)

I was just gonna say what other said already 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Beautiful Devin-Mom to be! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




You look good! (love the tats!  esp. the lower back one!)


----------



## M.A.C.tastic (Sep 28, 2007)

words cannot describe this.


----------



## melliquor (Sep 30, 2007)

You look so pretty.


----------



## Khalia25 (Oct 1, 2007)

Wow. I envy you. I envy all pregnant mommies! I looooved being pregnant. I wish I could shrink my son back into my stomach. LOL. You look FABULOUS!!


----------



## SparklingWaves (Oct 18, 2007)

Aww, this is such a sweet and beautiful picture.  I love the butterflies in the background. It's so perfect.  You look so feminine, gentle, caring, and protective, but there is this strength there too.  It's so amazing.  It gives me goose bumps.


----------



## dmenchi (Oct 19, 2007)

This is soo cute! What a lucky child to have your pretty genetics


----------



## Kuuipo (Oct 19, 2007)

That is a gorgeous photo! I hope you have a smooth,wonderful pregnancy.


----------



## makeupMOMMA (Oct 19, 2007)

gorgeous photo! i definitely agree that technology does a WAAAY better job at erasing those stretch marks than those cocoa/shea butter formulas do! they lied to me, lol!

congrats on the pregnancy!


----------

